

Tip: Want to be more productive? Don’t file your email  - pwg
http://boxfreeit.com.au/Productivity/tip-want-to-be-more-productive-dont-file-your-email.html

======
struppi
I only create folders for my emails when I am forced to use Outlook - like on-
site at my current main customer. The search functionality of outlook simply
sucks, I can't find anything using it. At my own computers, where I use decent
email clients, I never create folders.

